# Amare best player out of HS ?



## RSP83

He already has a better number than KG, T-Mac, and Kobe in their rookie year. His rebounding statisitic is amazing.. 9.7 RPG.. (rookie straight out of high-school) Is he going to be dominating in the future? The Suns will have a great future. They'll go far in the playoff next year.... I'm very sure that Amare is going to be very.. very good.. that's because of when I saw him play... he looks like he works so hard and he's very mature... He's really playing up to his capability.... and he's stil improving... right now it's all about power... if he develop some finesse move... he'll be unstoppable... 

We'll see Amare and Lebron terrorizing the league in the future... But, Lebron has to show everybody first what he can do in the league... just like what amare has been doing right now.


----------



## rynobot

Amare might put up the best stats by a HS player but LeBron James might be able to put up bettter stats.


----------



## gamadict

Remember that Amare is a little older then most HS'ers at this stage, he's now 20...Not that it'd probably make a huge difference...


----------



## H2O

> Originally posted by <b>gamadict</b>!
> Remember that Amare is a little older then most HS'ers at this stage, he's now 20...Not that it'd probably make a huge difference...


I'd say that is a huge part of the difference, look at Amare, dude is huge. He is way more physically developed than any of the players that he's being compared to were at that stage. He is definatly much more filled out than any 18 year old I've ever seen.


----------



## IV

Amare has been playing extremely well for a diaper dandy. He may have the skills to become one of the best to ever come out of high school. The best to date is either Moses Malone or Kobe. In MM rookie season, he jumped for high school into the pros and won a title.
the skinny: it was in the ABA so he doesnt get as many props if he would have done it in the NBA.
And Kobe has done alot with 3 rings, many allstar selections, and all nba awards since his rookie season.


----------



## <<<D>>>

Amare's performance has been impressive. He's a big PF that's going to bring in a quality inside presence the Suns have lacked for some time. A power player that should lead his team in the rebounding and high percentage Shots/FG's. The only weakness I've seen so far is his shooting, Amare will need to work on developing his J's, he's shown the ability to shoot from Mid-Range, with his work ethic though, we can only say he'll polish up and improve in time. Amare has the physical size, he will be able to defend in the post. During his first seven games he blocked 14 shots, so the guy can definitely play some D .The benefit of being a very young player is learning from the experienced vets around the League and why not start by playing against the best at his position, especially out West. It's a tough task, But this Kid is a true student that will continue to learn and absorb it all.

As for LeBron, I think he'll be great and he will have his chance to show what he's really made of, whether he'll be an impact player during his rookie season or further into his young career, he will make his team better all around. With the Skills he posses now at his age, he's a definite NBA ready player, just waiting for his turn now.


----------



## Tenshi25

If this guy develops a nice mid range shooting he will be an awesome player; if he does, in some years he might turn into some kind of Karl Malone type, extremely tough but with nice shooting. I've watched him play several times this year and I like him better and better, he's really tough and he plays really hard, doesn't seem a rookie at all, it's definetely what the front court of the Suns have been lacking forever, of course a real center wouldn't hurt either... 
I think the Suns got the steal of the draft with Amare, we'll see if he has the work ethics to work hard on and become a much more complete player in the future.


----------



## jazzy1

Amare is a garbage man by nature. All his points come by garbage baskets. In highschool he scored mostly on garbage points. Thats all Phoenix asks him to do. The other young highschool guys, Kwame, Curry, Chandler were all guys in highschool who have skills and scored a variety of ways in the post and shooting short jumpers while in highschool. Now in the NBA they're being asked to fill the garbage man roles for their teams and sometimes struggle with it not being familiar with the functions of that role. When Kwame ,Curry and Chandler get up to speed a little more offensively they'll possibly have a bigger impact than Amare does now. It all depends on how much offense Amare develops and does he conttinue developing offense or does he get satisfied in just the garbage man role. The other highgschoolers have better skills than he does and with more time to hone them may pass Amare who's exceling playing a game thats always been comfortable for him getting the tip ins and weakside shot blocks and stick backs. If he develops some other skills he may be the best highschooler ever but it'll take alot of work to get their.Because in a couple years all the other highschool guys will be gaining on him with an improved skillset.


----------



## RangerC

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> He is definatly much more filled out than any 18 year old I've ever seen.


There's a good reason for that. Amare is 20. He's 2-3 years older than most of the other HS players were in their first years. It might be unrealistic to project superstardom for him based on his early numbers, considering that he's significantly older than any other player in the same situation.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Amare is a garbage man by nature. All his points come by garbage baskets. In highschool he scored mostly on garbage points. Thats all Phoenix asks him to do. The other young highschool guys, Kwame, Curry, Chandler were all guys in highschool who have skills and scored a variety of ways in the post and shooting short jumpers while in highschool. Now in the NBA they're being asked to fill the garbage man roles for their teams and sometimes struggle with it not being familiar with the functions of that role. When Kwame ,Curry and Chandler get up to speed a little more offensively they'll possibly have a bigger impact than Amare does now. It all depends on how much offense Amare develops and does he conttinue developing offense or does he get satisfied in just the garbage man role. The other highgschoolers have better skills than he does and with more time to hone them may pass Amare who's exceling playing a game thats always been comfortable for him getting the tip ins and weakside shot blocks and stick backs. If he develops some other skills he may be the best highschooler ever but it'll take alot of work to get their.Because in a couple years all the other highschool guys will be gaining on him with an improved skillset.



That's downright stupid.

Amare has a low-post game, the other HSers can only dream off. Phoenix puts the ball into Amare's hand and he either draws the foul or finishes strong. He leads all rookies in FT by a large margin.

His defense is also much better than any of the other guys.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> 
> 
> There's a good reason for that. Amare is 20. He's 2-3 years older than most of the other HS players were in their first years. It might be unrealistic to project superstardom for him based on his early numbers, considering that he's significantly older than any other player in the same situation.


What does his age have to with that? The fact is still that he skipped college and once he gets a better feel for the game and more experience he will be a monster.

Besides that Amare was 19 at the beginning of the season and 19 when he was drafted.

How can others be 2-3 years younger than him, when you have to 18 when you declare for the draft. Yeah right....


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That's downright stupid.
> 
> Amare has a low-post game, the other HSers can only dream off. Phoenix puts the ball into Amare's hand and he either draws the foul or finishes strong. He leads all rookies in FT by a large margin.
> 
> His defense is also much better than any of the other guys.


Obviously you're in the tank for Amare and thats alright but he's a garbage man plain and simple sure he can turn his soldier and dunk and throws up the occassional jump hook but to suggest he has a low post game is silly. He has no J at all, no drop step moves to speak of,can't really handle the ball.. He has great potential because history shows that players with his ability develop just don't believe that most of his points don't come off either penetration or the offensive glass or in transition. He leads the rookies because he's often fouled on stickbacks that stat doesn't prove he has a low post game.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously you're in the tank for Amare and thats alright but he's a garbage man plain and simple sure he can turn his soldier and dunk and throws up the occassional jump hook but to suggest he has a low post game is silly. He has no J at all, no drop step moves to speak of,can't really handle the ball.. He has great potential because history shows that players with his ability develop just don't believe that most of his points don't come off either penetration or the offensive glass or in transition. He leads the rookies because he's often fouled on stickbacks that stat doesn't prove he has a low post game.


i'm pretty much in agreement although i wouldnt call him a garbage man,he came into the league already physically developed but he doesnt have a ton of skill,i look at him as a dale/antonio davis type but he isnt ever going to be confused with a malone,webber,j. oneal type.give the kid credit though he has played well.as a matter of fact he may be right there for rookie of the year,although yao seems a shoe in.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously you're in the tank for Amare and thats alright but he's a garbage man plain and simple sure he can turn his soldier and dunk and throws up the occassional jump hook but to suggest he has a low post game is silly. He has no J at all, no drop step moves to speak of,can't really handle the ball.. He has great potential because history shows that players with his ability develop just don't believe that most of his points don't come off either penetration or the offensive glass or in transition. He leads the rookies because he's often fouled on stickbacks that stat doesn't prove he has a low post game.


I watch almost all games, so i can say he has post moves. He has a nice jump hook and a very nice spin around his defender.

He does have a J, he doesn't hit it consistenly because he doesn't take it all the time but he can hit and he did it already.

He handles the ball much better than Chandler or Curry.

You don't get 10+ points on garbage plays alone especially if you have at least 2 guys who are getting those points too, Shawn Marion and Bo Outlaw.

Last night he scored 5 points, had 2 chances for 3point plays in the last 2 minutes. Because he established himself in the post, got the ball and finished strong.

Also Amare shoots way better % on Freethrows than your great HS prospects. That should tell you something too. Amare is plain better than any of last years kids.

Dale Davis/Antonio Davis lmao, that's gotta tell you , that you watched maybe 1 or 2 games or only hihglights.

Every coach was raving about Stoudemire after he saw him against his team, he has drawn comparisions to Shawn Kemp in his prime, Alonzo Mourning, Moses Malone and other great great players.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Every coach was raving about Stoudemire after he saw him against his team, he has drawn comparisions to Shawn Kemp in his prime, Alonzo Mourning, Moses Malone and other great great players.


Shawn Kemp in his prime was avg 20pts 11rbs 3assts 2blk 1.5stls


----------



## Amareca

What do you want to tell me with those stats?

That Shawn Kemp wasn't a great player?


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> What do you want to tell me with those stats?
> 
> That Shawn Kemp wasn't a great player?


you said that hes like Shawn Kemp in his prime and that was Shawn Kemps stats


----------



## Amareca

Wrong

I said he has drawn comparisions to Shawn Kemp in his prime. (Not to mix up with the fat cookie Monster Kemp)


----------



## RangerC

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> How can others be 2-3 years younger than him, when you have to 18 when you declare for the draft. Yeah right....


Kobe Bryant was 18 his first year in the league and 17 when he was drafted (the 18 years restriction only applies to International players - American players just need to complete 4 years of HS) - nearly 2 years younger than Stoudamire. Even the 'older' HS players like Garnett weren't 20 until their 2nd year in the league. Amare is between 1 and 3 years older than practically every other HS player. I'm not saying that Amare won't be a very good player - I'm just skeptical that his early numbers are necessarily an indication of future superstardom, since he's already so close to his physical maturity.

BTW, I think Amare will be a better player than K. Brown, Curry, or Chandler. I'm just not sure he's necessarily a superstar in the making.


----------



## 33

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Amare has been playing extremely well for a diaper dandy. He may have the skills to become one of the best to ever come out of high school. The best to date is either Moses Malone or Kobe or TMAC or even KG. In MM rookie season, he jumped for high school into the pros and won a title.
> the skinny: it was in the ABA so he doesnt get as many props if he would have done it in the NBA.
> And Kobe has done alot with 3 rings, many allstar selections, and all nba awards since his rookie season.



Yeah, but Kobe is a coattailer


----------



## Old School

*Kobe TMac KG better than Amare and LeBron*

I don't remember who it was that made the comment on ESPN (maybe Sean Elliott), but Amare and LeBron ALREADY have the NBA bodies, maybe they've already lifted weights, and taken the creatine. They are not gonna get THAT much stronger. Compare Kobe, KG and TMac.....especially Kobe and KG who were stick men - they started to dominate when they got stronger and filled out. Karl Malone was the same way. Jordan.

The point being that Amare's or LeBron's increase in physical strength will not be as much as those other dudes, so you are seeing already what Amare will look like five years down the road. He could polish his moves, but not become much more powerful. The appropriate comparison is the man-child Shawn Kemp who never got any stronger (true he was lazy) and pretty much was at his peak 2 or three years out.


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> I watch almost all games, so i can say he has post moves. He has a nice jump hook and a very nice spin around his defender.
> 
> He does have a J, he doesn't hit it consistenly because he doesn't take it all the time but he can hit and he did it already.
> 
> He handles the ball much better than Chandler or Curry.
> 
> You don't get 10+ points on garbage plays alone especially if you have at least 2 guys who are getting those points too, Shawn Marion and Bo Outlaw.
> 
> Last night he scored 5 points, had 2 chances for 3point plays in the last 2 minutes. Because he established himself in the post, got the ball and finished strong.
> 
> Also Amare shoots way better % on Freethrows than your great HS prospects. That should tell you something too. Amare is plain better than any of last years kids.
> 
> Dale Davis/Antonio Davis lmao, that's gotta tell you , that you watched maybe 1 or 2 games or only hihglights.
> 
> Every coach was raving about Stoudemire after he saw him against his team, he has drawn comparisions to Shawn Kemp in his prime, Alonzo Mourning, Moses Malone and other great great players.


There's no shame in being a garbage man and I too have the dish and watch most of all the games also. Amare is going to be great but lets not confuse athletic ability with having great skills. Ben Wallace is great at being a garbage man. Amare is better at being a garbage man than last years highschoolers but I wouldn't say necessarily he has better skills. Those guys were featured highschool scorers using post moves and jumpers to score all Amare did and does now is dunk with an occasional hook here and there. Its not a big part of his repotoire. He gets the junk baskets off the glass and in transition. 

He draws comparisons to those guys for the determination and agression he plays with but not because of comparable skillsets. He's no Shawn Kemp. Shawn Kemp had a great handle, soft jumpshot and some good post moves. He's no where near Kemp athletically. Kemp could fly he could glide through the air. Amare's alot of power not much finese and doesn't have the hang time ability that Kemp had. Amare's a great athlete but just different in the ways Kemp was. 

Also don't sleep on last years highschoolers in 3-4 years they may pass Amare as far as effectiveness is concerned its no done deal about where Amare is and where those guys may end up. They all I'd say have better skills while maybe not the body or the intensity attacking the boards but when they mature more you'll be hearing from all three of last years highschoolers in a big way.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Kobe TMac KG better than Amare and LeBron*



> Originally posted by <b>Old School</b>!
> I don't remember who it was that made the comment on ESPN (maybe Sean Elliott), but Amare and LeBron ALREADY have the NBA bodies, maybe they've already lifted weights, and taken the creatine. They are not gonna get THAT much stronger. Compare Kobe, KG and TMac.....especially Kobe and KG who were stick men - they started to dominate when they got stronger and filled out. Karl Malone was the same way. Jordan.
> 
> The point being that Amare's or LeBron's increase in physical strength will not be as much as those other dudes, so you are seeing already what Amare will look like five years down the road. He could polish his moves, but not become much more powerful. The appropriate comparison is the man-child Shawn Kemp who never got any stronger (true he was lazy) and pretty much was at his peak 2 or three years out.


Who is to say Amare or LeBron hit their physical peak? Or even look at Wagner, just 19 but 200 rock solid. Kids these days are lifting more weights, using better training techniques and are simply bigger than those before them. If Amare or LeBron have not maxed out the weight on their frames, their is still a chance both of them will continue to get bigger (as long as they keep exercising). 

Knowing LeBron, he might hire a personal trainer like Wagner did. And with a professional trainer, LeBron could easily get stronger. It's not like LeBron has become as strong as a 6'8 guy can possibly be. If he worked hard, he could have a Cory Maggette build.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: Re: Kobe TMac KG better than Amare and LeBron*



> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> 
> 
> Who is to say Amare or LeBron hit their physical peak? Or even look at Wagner, just 19 but 200 rock solid. Kids these days are lifting more weights, using better training techniques and are simply bigger than those before them. If Amare or LeBron have not maxed out the weight on their frames, their is still a chance both of them will continue to get bigger (as long as they keep exercising).
> 
> Knowing LeBron, he might hire a personal trainer like Wagner did. And with a professional trainer, LeBron could easily get stronger. It's not like LeBron has become as strong as a 6'8 guy can possibly be. If he worked hard, he could have a Cory Maggette build.


I agree with everything you said, but hes bigger weight wise than Maggette already, but Maggette's build is one that he could try and mirror


----------



## Old School

*It's the percentage improvement I'm talking about.*

Kobe could probably bench 200 lbs. out of HS, now he probably can bench 350 lbs.

Amare looks like he can bench 350. I don't think he'll be able to bench 500, even working out. So I don't think a significant increase in strength is in store for him. Also the same with LeBron, but to a lesser extent.

The reason Kobe and McGrady will always be better than Amare is they have better ballhandling skills and shots. I know, you might say that you can improve your handle and your shot, to which I say, then why doesn't everyone dribble like J. Kidd? To some extent that is natural coordination, Kobe and McGrady have it more so than Amare.

But give Amare a chance. He's still a rookie, but I just don't see him being up there with Kobe and T Mac.

To use a hockey analogy look at Gretzky. A skinny guy scoring 11 goals in a game when he's 9 years old. Or Pele when he was 12. Those guys are like Tmac and Kobe. Amare has a man's body - the power speed ups, but not the superhuman hand coordination it takes to be really elite.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: It's the percentage improvement I'm talking about.*



> Originally posted by <b>Old School</b>!
> Kobe could probably bench 200 lbs. out of HS, now he probably can bench 350 lbs.
> 
> *Amare looks like he can bench 350. I don't think he'll be able to bench 500, even working out*. So I don't think a significant increase in strength is in store for him. Also the same with LeBron, but to a lesser extent.


Why not your statement contradicts itself. If someone continues to workout and especially with the weight and the frame that AMARE is carry why shouldnt he be able to. Same with Lebron you nor anyone else can say "Well this is what and where they are gonna cap out at as far as strength is concerned"



> *The reason Kobe and McGrady will always be better than Amare is they have better ballhandling skills and shots*. I know, you might say that you can improve your handle and your shot, to which I say, then why doesn't everyone dribble like J. Kidd? To some extent that is natural coordination, Kobe and McGrady have it more so than Amare.


Of course they would they are 2 guards. They are supposed to shoot better and dribble better than Power Forwards. You lost me on what point you are trying to make


----------



## Old School

*Re: Re: It's the percentage improvement I'm talking about.*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Why not your statement contradicts itself. If someone continues to workout and especially with the weight and the frame that AMARE is carry why shouldnt he be able to. Same with Lebron you nor anyone else can say "Well this is what and where they are gonna cap out at as far as strength is concerned"
> 
> My point is there is more improvement to be made on a guy who is rail thin than someone already built. Kobe was a finesse guy. When he got stronger he started to dominate. Amare is a power guy. Adding more power will help but not as much in the case of Kobe, since Amare is already strong. Now, if you could give Amare a better touch it would help. I just think it's much better to start out like the Mailman, with the skills first, then get stronger. Don't know if you can just "develop" the skills.
> 
> Of course they would they are 2 guards. They are supposed to shoot better and dribble better than Power Forwards. You lost me on what point you are trying to make


OK Amare is a PF, If you want to consider him the best HS ever then he better be at his position what those two are at their position. and at this point, i dont see him being as good as KG Dirk esp. Malone at his best. There are some things that can't be taught. 

I like watching the guy, but i just dont think he will qualify as best HS ever.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Kobe is a coattailer


:stupid:


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE

all i have to say to you guys is......do not let an early indication of good games carry your mind away......those who were picked
in the previous draft with similar playing style like him......
such as stro.....ty chandler.....d miles.....bender.....etc
have all the tools amare exhibit.....incredible athelaticism.....
jumping ability.....foot speed.........and all have one thing in common.........bless with supreme athletic gifts........

THEY CANT SHOOT !!!!!......have no range on their jump shot......and amare is no better than any of those players
in the previous draft..........all those guys are similar in their style
of playing and have similar potential.........all of them have the same thing to work on......their dribble....ball handling skills.....post game......jump shot.......every basic fundamental aspect of game......

lets be skeptical and practical......amare has just as much
potential as.....lets say.....stro.....bender.....etc
and if he did not work on his game like he should........
he will be join one of those on the long list of "NEXT KG"......
didnt they said the same thing about bender....d miles.....
ty chandler......was drafted ?? 

to me amare is in the same level as bender.....d miles.....stro.....ty chandler........skill-wise....and athletic-wise.....style of playing....etc


a dunk contest of all-jumping-no-jump-shot athletic big men wouldnt hurt huh ??

bender-stro-d miles-ty chandler-amare.....


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE

athleticism can get you so far........to expect more we have to see wheather he has the desire and heart to work on his game.........basically amare dunk.....shoot jumper with range lets say......2 feet away from basket.....his way to 10 ppg......
and he is just another high flying high schooler in the long line of next kg list........bender.....d miles.....ty chandler.....etc

hes exciting to watch and one of my favourite players and i wish he can turn out to be a super star..........
talent-wise....athletic-wise....skill-wise........hes no better
than bender.....d miles.....stro......ty chandler.....therefore
all have big time potential to be a star in the league.......


----------



## Amareca

Amare has post moves, hopefully we can finally put this discussion away now.

He took Keon Clark a couple of times off the dribble for the bucket.

16 and 12 against the Kings today and was go-to guy at the beginning of the fourth quarter, he was able to finish or draw the foul whenever he got the ball inside.

Amare is making such a huge difference for the Suns, it is amazing. Nothing like that can be said of Chandler , Stro or Bender.


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE

amare has post move ??????......that little turn around shot within 4 feet of basket is good but its not a reliable move.....he need to expend his range.........and consistenly knock down the jumper lets say.....beyond free throw line.......

and if we are talking about "IMPACT" for their own team here.....if amare has been sitting on the bench ever since.........and not be able to showcase his skills.....does that means hes not the same player ??.....clearly.....it doesnt matter he average 10 ppg or ZERO !!.....hes the same player.......

potential-wise......stro....d miles.....is just as good as him.....hes no better than any of those i mentioned.....bender-stro-d miles-ty chandler..........
those guys have just as much ability as him..........
meaning hes getting by with his athletic ability by far......

and yes he is having a big impact on his team than any of those guys but he has potential just as much as those guys.........
and they are all on the same path to reach their potential.....
soon or later....depends on their developing rate..........


----------



## Amareca

You are the same guys that always said that Marion was a garbage man and only Kidd got him his stats.

Can't take you seriously, i know what i see and that's a superstar for years to come, which can't be said of anyone else other than Yao Ming and possibly Lebron James right now.


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE

since when i was the one that said marion got all his stats coz of kidd ??

dude get your info straight before you try to make a case with someone else.........
we are talking about AMARE here not shawn marion.....
and by the way shawn marion is on his way to become a star
in this league............not sure about amare though.......

all other young big guys draft before him are just as good as him....athletic-wise.....skill-wise.........amare might be more skilled in the low post but thats it......plz dont get too carry away.....i am tire of those idiots keep hyping up players when they have some good games.........lets just be patient and see the kid develop without all the nonsense hype........

lets be skeptical......amare is just as good as those high flying big men drafted before him.....bender.....ty chandler.....etc
and hes no better.........all those
guys just have as much potential and ability as him........

is amare the next kemp or kg ?? the answer is HELL NO !!
he will be AMARE STOUDIMIRE.....a star in his own right
maybe as good as kg maybe not or maybe even better.....
the bottom line is all those youngsters have just as much SKILLS and POTENTIAL as amare........

relax and CHILL OUT !!!!!!!!


----------



## spartanfan2003

get your avitar yet (picture under name)?

it is free and takes a few seconds.

If you want, I'll walk you through it.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>SUPER_PRINCE</b>!
> lets be skeptical......amare is just as good as those high flying big men drafted before him.....bender.....ty chandler.....etc
> and hes no better.........all those
> guys just have as much potential and ability as him........
> 
> is amare the next kemp or kg ?? the answer is HELL NO !!
> he will be AMARE STOUDIMIRE.....a star in his own right
> maybe as good as kg maybe not or maybe even better.....
> the bottom line is all those youngsters have just as much SKILLS and POTENTIAL as amare........
> 
> relax and CHILL OUT !!!!!!!!


I think Stoudemire will be way better than all those guys listed. First off, he is way ahead of any of them physically already. Amare is a beast.

Chandler his first year avg 6ppg and 5 rpg in about 19 mins a game on a terrible team. Swift got about 5 ppg and less than 4 rpg for another terrible team. And Bender, ouch.. in 5 years he hasn't come close to what Stoudemire is doing now.. he avg'd about 3 and 1 his first season.

Stoudemire is averaging over 10 points and 8 rebounds game and playing 30 mins a game on a winning team.

Whether he's got go-to moves or not, obviously he has something the other players don't.


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE

spartan can you send me a pm ?? or send a message to my yahoo id.....its "ASCILOL"......i am in my yahoo messenger now.....no i still didnt get the pic.....
yeah.....i am still here......


and oh as for AMARE !!.....what i am trying to say is his skills
are not all that better than all those young fellows........
and bender is clearly a better ball handler than amare.....
stats does not really truly reflect your POTENTIAL.....
so far amare has better STATS than kg and kobe in their
first year.....does that means he can be better than any of 
those 2 ?? your logic is FUNNY )))))))

basically amare is the same type of player like stro....bender
.....d miles.....ty chandler......d miles is even a much better
ball handler and can just get up there as high as him......
enough said........


----------



## spartanfan2003

sent a PM


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>SUPER_PRINCE</b>!
> spartan can you send me a pm ?? or send a message to my yahoo id.....its "ASCILOL"......i am in my yahoo messenger now.....no i still didnt get the pic.....
> yeah.....i am still here......
> 
> 
> and oh as for AMARE !!.....what i am trying to say is his skills
> are not all that better than all those young fellows........
> and bender is clearly a better ball handler than amare.....
> stats does not really truly reflect your POTENTIAL.....
> so far amare has better STATS than kg and kobe in their
> first year.....does that means he can be better than any of
> those 2 ?? your logic is FUNNY )))))))
> 
> basically amare is the same type of player like stro....bender
> .....d miles.....ty chandler......d miles is even a much better
> ball handler and can just get up there as high as him......
> enough said........


Your logic is just as funny. If those guys have the skills, then why arent they producing, as well, why arent they helping their teams win games? Stoudemire is.

Bender is in what, his 5th year now, and all people talk about is his "potential" and his "skills" .. well, where are they..

Miles may have better ball-handling skills, but that is it. Neither is a jumpshooter. But Stoudemire already has a much more physical presence and is much stronger than Miles.

IMO, Amare will end up being clearly better than Bender, Stro, Chandler, and even Miles.


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE

my logic is just as funny ?? oh really ??
how can you produce any point if you were sitting on the bench all the time ??
put bender in amare's position.....and you dont think he also can average 10 ppg ??
amare clearly shows you how athleticism can bring you so far.....and of course his contribution can not be deny but
his skill level is not "ABOVE" than any of those youngsters.......
watch out when d miles.....bender......stro and ty chandler develop a jump shot.....oops........same thing can be say about amare isnt it ??.........and yes better precense on the court thats only coz hes stronger but thats it........
we are talking about SKILL level not STRENGTH.........

dude be SKEPTICAL.....amare cant even shoot and he is just the same as those youngsters with "POTENTIAL".....nothing more.....

differenent system fit to different type of players......
and clearly amare is the same type of player as bender....stro.....etc.....
and you didnt answer my question........
amare's STATS by far is much ahead of kg and kobe in their
first year.....does that means he automatically will be a better
player in future ??


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>SUPER_PRINCE</b>!
> my logic is just as funny ?? oh really ??
> how can you produce any point if you were sitting on the bench all the time ??
> put bender in amare's position.....and you dont think he also can average 10 ppg ??
> amare clearly shows you how athleticism can bring you so far.....and of course his contribution can not be deny but
> his skill level is not "ABOVE" than any of those youngsters.......
> watch out when d miles.....bender......stro and ty chandler develop a jump shot.....oops........same thing can be say about amare isnt it ??.........and yes better precense on the court thats only coz hes stronger but thats it........
> we are talking about SKILL level not STRENGTH.........
> 
> dude be SKEPTICAL.....amare cant even shoot and he is just the same as those youngsters with "POTENTIAL".....nothing more.....
> 
> differenent system fit to different type of players......
> and clearly amare is the same type of player as bender....stro.....etc.....
> and you didnt answer my question........
> amare's STATS by far is much ahead of kg and kobe in their
> first year.....does that means he automatically will be a better
> player in future ??


Okay this is the stuff I am sick of. I have nothing against you as a person, so don't take this personal, but I disagree with you wholeheartedly. Amare Stoudemire is better than Bender, Chandler, Miles. I have watched this guy play and I have watched them play. I think he is way too good. He is 20 however, so that makes his transition better. But even with his strength, the one thing he has over the other guys is when he came into the league he is far from intimidated. He is super tough and comes at you so hard. I mean he was dunking on Divac and company. Do you really believe that he won't develop a short turnaround or jump hook in the league, come on. He is not like Miles, cause Miles is a wing and Miles has to learn to shoot from 18 and out and he can't because he is just nothing but an athlete, no skills whatsoever. He won't even be the fourth scorer on the Cavs, that is how much I respect his wack game.

Bender come on, this dude is a bust. He has been in the league for 5 years and he has I think had like 3 double-figure scoring games. Do I think he will stay around the league? Yes I do, do I think he should of went to college, hell yeah I do. He isn't that good. He is a career 8 ppg scorer in the league unless he finds a position and gains some weight. 

Chandler the best guy on this list and he is a center who is still 30 lbs to light. This guy has even less moves than Stoudemire and was drafted #2. He needs to get in the weightroom hardcore and become a center.

Oh yeah, Eddy Curry will be a huge bust, no motivation, just Stanley Roberts and Mel Turpin two. He has bad hands and he plays a small 6'11 (no boards from him)


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE

first of all let me put it this way.....i have nothing against you or trying to degrade you or whatever........

i just love the way AMARE playing gosh that dunk over olowoCANDY is just disgusting to watch ha ha ha ha ha
wonder how candy princess feel when he got that one on his
face ??
ummmmmm.....but i just dont think fundamentally amare is much
sounder than any of those youngsters........well cant blame him......hes just a rookie and things always can turn out either way right ??.....either he will break out or he will......well you know
same thing you can mention about any other youngsters.......

the whole point is amare is the same type of player with those youngsters.....only he bring a much tougher precense onto the court.......and amare cant shoot a jumper also
and you think he can develop a jump shot ?? from the way he shoot the jumper.....the rhythm.....the way he release the ball......his natural way of shooting the ball indicate to me that he will never be a good jump shooter but hell he dont have to be.....


at this stage.....hes not much better than any of those youngsters......all are super athletic.....all cant shoot jump shot
........there might be some differences between them
but overall........they all are same type of player.......i am not saying those youngsters are better than him
and he is not better than any of those youngsters in term of
basketball fundamentals........

hes playing with his physical gifts and instinct.....thats all
no skills what so ever........
and will he ever develop a jump hook or a jump shot ?
we'll have to stay tune and see
same thing can be say about all other youngsters.........


by the way who will come out the winner if all them big young
boys are together in a dunk contest

D MILES
STRO
AMARE
BENDER
TY CHANDLER

my pick will be AMARE !!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF

I'll agree with that. I don't think Amare will develop a game beyond 12 feet from the basket. But the thing about him is that he can score in the paint consistently and if it works keep going to it. I mean 2 points is 2 points. The guy can score, even with limited moves. 

This guy has potential but he is using his potential and turning it into product, biggest difference between him and the other guys. Swift, I think is just too dumb to step it up.


----------



## RSP83

*Great performance*

38 points 14 rebounds 16-24 FG
The story of Amare starts here.....


----------



## HBM

There can be no dount that Amare has been impressive thus far, but a lot will come down to his work ethic. If he works hard, he will be a star in the league. If he slacks off...


----------



## Showtime84'

The thing that separates Amare from the other "new school" PF's and C's is that he can and WANTS to dominate in the paint.

Why the hell would you want a big powerfull player like him shotting jumpers like Chris Webber and Kevin Garnett? YOU DON'T! That's why those guys have pathetic FG% at around the mid 40's.

If I were the Suns I'd want Amare to become a more athletic version of Kevin McHale not another jump shooting, paint allergic PF like Garnett or Webber.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> That's downright stupid.


Please refrain from putting down other members. There is no need to call anyone stupid to get your point across.

-Petey


----------



## RSP83

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> The thing that separates Amare from the other "new school" PF's and C's is that he can and WANTS to dominate in the paint.
> 
> Why the hell would you want a big powerfull player like him shotting jumpers like Chris Webber and Kevin Garnett? YOU DON'T! That's why those guys have pathetic FG% at around the mid 40's.
> 
> If I were the Suns I'd want Amare to become a more athletic version of Kevin McHale not another jump shooting, paint allergic PF like Garnett or Webber.


Yeah, I agree. Amare will probably be the most dominant player in the paint in the future.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> He already has a better number than KG, T-Mac, and Kobe in their rookie year. His rebounding statisitic is amazing.. 9.7 RPG.. (rookie straight out of high-school) Is he going to be dominating in the future? The Suns will have a great future. They'll go far in the playoff next year.... I'm very sure that Amare is going to be very.. very good.. that's because of when I saw him play... he looks like he works so hard and he's very mature... He's really playing up to his capability.... and he's stil improving... right now it's all about power... if he develop some finesse move... he'll be unstoppable...
> 
> We'll see Amare and Lebron terrorizing the league in the future... But, Lebron has to show everybody first what he can do in the league... just like what amare has been doing right now.


Kobe is the King of the Hill. With all that he has done, no one even comes close!


----------



## RangerC

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> Why the hell would you want a big powerfull player like him shotting jumpers like Chris Webber and Kevin Garnett? YOU DON'T! That's why those guys have pathetic FG% at around the mid 40's.


Chris Webber's Career FG% - 49.6%
KG's Career FG% - 48.2%

Hitting the 15-18ft jumper is pretty much essential for an elite PF these days - Duncan, Webber, J'Oneal, Abdur-Rahim, Gasol, Brand, etc. all shoot mid-range jumpshots with regularity (Garnett has almost exclusively played SF this year, so he's out of the debate anyway). Amare's going to need to develop that jumpshot to set up his drives now that he's no longer 'under the radar'. It's unlikely that he's going to be a dominant post player with his lack of moves and his inability to pass out of double-teams (0.8 apg/gm with 0.34 ast/to ratio - one of the worst in the entire league; in his 'breakout game' he still had 4 TO to 1 ast). It would be far easier for him to develop a jumpshot (he already can shoot it a bit) and use it to set up his already excellent drives than learn a ton of post moves that aren't even in his current repetoire and become at least a decent passer.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Re: Amare best player out of HS ?*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe is the King of the Hill. With all that he has done, no one even comes close!


whadya mean by this? 

I don't care if Kobe's the king of the hill. If you're saying this to say that Amare isn't close enough and will never be, that will be ridicilous. This is Amare's first season, and Kobe??? 6 years veteran. Of course Amare doesn't come any close to him. He is a rookie. And think that Amare is still raw, the only weapon that he got is his strength, power, and aggresiveness. But he's doin fine now... He can deal with that and optimizing his advantage. I call that SMART !!! Remember Shaq's rookie year? Shaq was all about size and power. And You're not thinking that Amare has reached his limit do you? He'll improve his game and add some more moves to his arsenal. He can accomplish that, he's a hard nosed player.


----------



## IV

*Re: Re: Re: Amare best player out of HS ?*



> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> 
> whadya mean by this?
> 
> I don't care if Kobe's the king of the hill. If you're saying this to say that Amare isn't close enough and will never be, that will be ridicilous. This is Amare's first season, and Kobe??? 6 years veteran. Of course Amare doesn't come any close to him. He is a rookie. And think that Amare is still raw, the only weapon that he got is his strength, power, and aggresiveness. But he's doin fine now... He can deal with that and optimizing his advantage. I call that SMART !!! Remember Shaq's rookie year? Shaq was all about size and power. And You're not thinking that Amare has reached his limit do you? He'll improve his game and add some more moves to his arsenal. He can accomplish that, he's a hard nosed player.


Question? who is the best player out of HS?
Answer......... well the answer is debatable. But I dont think that Amare Stoudamire is the best player out of HS. This is his first year. I'm not saying that Amare never will be close enough, but right now he isn't. He's a fabolous talent, but I can't throw his name in the book as the best player out of HS, until he does more than the current best players out of HS.


----------



## kflo

what you can do is assess where amare's rookie season ranks compared to other rookies straight out of high school. since moses in the aba (moses averaged 18 & 14 as a rookie), amare will probably rank #1.

his age compared to others out of hs is a factor. but as a rookie out of hs, his success will likely be unmatched.


----------



## Old School

*Dont think there can really be fair comparisons*

Because in the old days no one came out of HS, Moses Malone, Kemp. and they hadn't prepared back then by playing in AAU, Nike and Adidas programs, etc. Everyone expected to go to college then the League.

Nowadays, these guys are preparing for the NBA by junior year HS, so they go up against that kind of competition in summer leagues and AAU, they have all these advisors to help them with the transition and it isn't quite a novelty. Plus, all the dudes they hang out with in the NBA are young too - lots of 21 and 22 year olds.

So I guess you could say so-and-so had the best rookie year ever for a HSer, but that person would have been prepped so much for the league that it isn't quite as meaningful comparing him to say, Garnett.

Maybe in 20 years we can start talking about who had the best rookie year out of HS on a level playing field, where players expect to go straight from HS to NBA.

just my 2 cents


----------



## KobeB'gliding

ure right


----------

